# ATI Stream & Havok Should Be Include In The Next GPU-Z



## Protagonist (Nov 20, 2010)

I Think It Would Be Fare If, ATI Stream & Havok Are Include In The Next GPU-Z, What Do You All Think About This?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 20, 2010)

I think Stream are already included and it's called OpenCL.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2010)

havok works on the cpu, so on all systems. ati stream doesnt exist anymore


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 20, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> I think Stream are already included and it's called OpenCL.



How comes Nvidia Cards also Have OpenCL?


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 20, 2010)

st.bone said:


> How comes Nvidia Cards also Have OpenCL?



you know what OpenCL stands for? if not, it stands for Open Computer Language 

http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/cuda_opencl_new_uk.html


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 20, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> I think Stream are already included and it's called OpenCL.





puma99dk| said:


> you know what OpenCL stands for? if not, it stands for Open Computer Language
> 
> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/cuda_opencl_new_uk.html



Exactly my point, daaa,.. i Know what it means. Try explaining that to Swamp Monster


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 20, 2010)

OpenCL on nvidia is through Cuda

OpenCL on ATi is Through ATI Stream

why not make GPU-Z to include a check box for ATI Stream too, like there is for nvidia Cuda? thats what i'm saying


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2010)

What is the deal with Bullet physics? Is it run off of the GPU? I ask this because I noticed 3DMark 11 is using it.


----------



## HXL492 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think ATI stream is now called AMD eyespeed.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 21, 2010)

HXL492 said:


> I think ATI stream is now called AMD eyespeed.



It is called Accelerated Parallel Processing (APP) Technology.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 21, 2010)

st.bone said:


> why not make GPU-Z to include a check box for ATI Stream too, like there is for nvidia Cuda? thats what i'm saying



Because Cuda is API like OpenCL and Direct Compute, but Stream (APP) is not, and it needs OpenCL driver to work. That is why there is no need to include checkbox for it. That is how I understand it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> What is the deal with Bullet physics? Is it run off of the GPU? I ask this because I noticed 3DMark 11 is using it.



It can run on both. There is option in Bullet Physics Demo to switch between CPU and GPU. It runs on GPU via OpenCL.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> It is called Accelerated Parallel Processing (APP) Technology.



thats what ATI is calling their openCL drivers, i dont know if those drivers include direct compute as well.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats what ATI is calling their openCL drivers, i dont know if those drivers include direct compute as well.



I guess that's what stream technology is called now too. W1zzard says that Stream is dead. Stream SDK is still called Stream SDK, but it's all about OpenCL implementation. I see connection there. Direct Compute driver is included in DirectX as I know.


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 22, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> Because Cuda is API like OpenCL and Direct Compute, but Stream (APP) is not, and it needs OpenCL driver to work. That is why there is no need to include checkbox for it. That is how I understand it.



That's exactly why the GPU-Z should include it coz it's different from Cuda


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 22, 2010)

Stream needs opencl to work so therefore stream is covered by the OpenCL checkbox, no need for a separate one


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Stream needs opencl to work so therefore stream is covered by the OpenCL checkbox, no need for a separate one



its the other way around, openCL is generic standard that runs via ATI stream - much like PhysX runs on CUDA.


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its the other way around, openCL is generic standard that runs via ATI stream - much like PhysX runs on CUDA.



On This Note, Check box Please on the next GPU-Z


----------



## christian27 (Nov 27, 2010)

st.bone said:


> On This Note, Check box Please on the next GPU-Z



I support this, why not AMD


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 28, 2010)

christian27 said:


> I support this, why not AMD



^


----------

